# Höhenmeter Verständnisfrage



## Topa86 (5. August 2016)

Hallo, 

Habe mal eine Frage zur Höhenmeter Berechnung: 
Wenn ich jetzt sage ich fahre 2500HM, wie rechnet sich das zusammen? Wenn ich z.b den deister 5 x hoch und runter fahre Á 500hm habe ich dann 2500hm gemacht oder wird es anders berechnet? 
Oder wenn ein Berg mal 300hm hat und dann der nächste Aufstieg 450hm hat, bin ich dann 750hm gefahren? 
Bin grad zu damlich


----------



## hardtails (5. August 2016)

wie sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. August 2016)

Höhenmeterangaben sind normal die Summe alle "gestiegenen" Höhenmeter.

Bergab zählt nicht oder wird gesondert angegeben.


----------



## bastea82 (5. August 2016)

Höhenmeter werden nur bergauf gezählt. Bergab sind dann Tiefenmeter. Oder negative Höhenmeter


----------



## ekib-e (5. August 2016)

Spannend ist ja auch folgende diskussion. du hast einen pumptrack in der ebene mit 1000 Buckeln a 1m höhe .....


----------



## bastea82 (5. August 2016)

Was ist da spannend? Muss man trotzdem entsprechende Arbeit verrichten um drüber zukommen. Weniger als jmd., der 1000 hm am Stück kurbelt, da der Schwung ja genutzt wird. 
Anders sehen 1000 hm aus wenn man motorunterstützt unterwegs ist


----------



## ekib-e (6. August 2016)

Ich will auf was anderes hinaus. Ok, dann reduziere ich  die Abstraktion. 
Der 1000 Buckel pumptrack hat 100 hm Unterschied von Buckel 1 zu Buckel 1000--> Sind das dann 1100 hm?


----------



## Jacoul (6. August 2016)

japp


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. August 2016)

ekib-e schrieb:


> Ich will auf was anderes hinaus. Ok, dann reduziere ich  die Abstraktion.
> Der 1000 Buckel pumptrack hat 100 hm Unterschied von Buckel 1 zu Buckel 1000--> Sind das dann 1100 hm?


Kommt drauf an ob du oben oder unten startest


----------



## bastea82 (6. August 2016)

ekib-e schrieb:


> Ich will auf was anderes hinaus.


Und worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## everywhere.local (6. August 2016)

Hoffentlich bald mal auf  Höhenmeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (13. August 2016)

Früher wars halt noch schön. Da ist man einfach losgeradelt und war dann irgendwann mal oben auf dem Gipfel.


----------



## Karl-Theodor (13. August 2016)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mal eine Frage zur Höhenmeter Berechnung:
> Wenn ich jetzt sage ich fahre 2500HM, wie rechnet sich das zusammen? Wenn ich z.b den deister 5 x hoch und runter fahre Á 500hm habe ich dann 2500hm gemacht oder wird es anders berechnet?
> ...



dein letzter Kommentar trifft es gut, zumindest in diesem Bereich...
ansonsten immer fleissig deine Hochmeter dazurechnen, bei einem Rundkurs sollten es dann 0 Höhenmeter sein, da sich deine Auf- und Abfahrten aufheben. Bei einem "klassschen Alpencross" von Nord (z.B. Oberstdorf) zum Gardasee sollten es dann mehr Ab- denn Aufmeter sein...

Daher: Mathematik hilft. Den richtigen Bereich im Forum zu finden noch mehr...


----------



## Bener (13. August 2016)




----------



## everywhere.local (18. August 2016)

Karl-Theodor schrieb:


> dein letzter Kommentar trifft es gut, zumindest in diesem Bereich...
> ansonsten immer fleissig deine Hochmeter dazurechnen, bei einem Rundkurs sollten es dann 0 Höhenmeter sein, da sich deine Auf- und Abfahrten aufheben. Bei einem "klassschen Alpencross" von Nord (z.B. Oberstdorf) zum Gardasee sollten es dann mehr Ab- denn Aufmeter sein...
> 
> Daher: Mathematik hilft. Den richtigen Bereich im Forum zu finden noch mehr...


Wenn man da ankommt, wo man losgefahren ist, hat man genau 0 Höhenmeter gemacht. So funktioniert das also. Again what learned!
Mathe fetzt


----------



## iMattmax (18. August 2016)

Dann haben Downhill'er ja immer Null Höhenmeter

getapatalked


----------



## noocelo (19. August 2016)

genau. weil das sich ausgleichen tutet mit den gondolierten höhenmetern.
--
vgl. @prof. mods proklamierte erkenntnisse, absatz #15

so. gips noch weitere fragen? ansonsten würd' ich die vorlesung für heute gerne beenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (19. August 2016)

iMattmax schrieb:


> Dann haben Downhill'er ja immer Null Höhenmeter
> 
> getapatalked


Und null Tiefenmeter. Es ist also so als ob sie nie runtergefahren wären.



Karl-Theodor schrieb:


> Mathematik hilft.



Schon lustig wenn man denkt das man rein mathemotisch quasi gar nie von daheim weggeradelt ist sondern 2 Stunden lang in der Hitze auf dem Garagenhof verbracht hat.


----------



## everywhere.local (19. August 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Und null Tiefenmeter. Es ist also so als ob sie nie runtergefahren wären.
> 
> 
> 
> Schon lustig wenn man denkt das man rein mathemotisch quasi gar nie von daheim weggeradelt ist sondern 2 Stunden lang in der Hitze auf dem Garagenhof verbracht hat.


2 Stunden? Du bist doch wahnsinnig. Da sind doch sicher 1, 2 Gondel-Nichtfahrten drin


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. August 2016)

--- schrieb:


> schon lustig wenn man denkt das man rein mathemotisch quasi gar nie von daheim weggeradelt ist sondern 2 Stunden lang in der Hitze auf dem Garagenhof verbracht hat.


Das ist das schöne an unvollständigen definitionen. Man kann den lustigsten schwachsinn verzapfen und rätsel erstellen. Ich fahre immer erst alle tiefenmeter, dann habe ich richtig energie für die folgenden höhenmeter und komme entspannt grinsend an der jausenstation an.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. August 2016)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe mal eine Frage zur Höhenmeter Berechnung:
> Wenn ich jetzt sage ich fahre 2500HM, wie rechnet sich das zusammen? Wenn ich z.b den deister 5 x hoch und runter fahre Á 500hm habe ich dann 2500hm gemacht oder wird es anders berechnet?
> Oder wenn ein Berg mal 300hm hat und dann der nächste Aufstieg 450hm hat, bin ich dann 750hm gefahren?
> Bin grad zu dämlich



Richtig, es werden nur bergauf Höhenmeter addiert.
Im Deister wäre das bis zu 300 Hm pro Auffahrt 
Annaturm 405 Hm - Wennigsen ca. 100Hm

Viel Spass im Wald
Roudy
deisterfreun.de


----------



## --- (19. August 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer erst alle tiefenmeter, dann habe ich richtig energie für die folgenden höhenmeter und komme entspannt grinsend an der jausenstation an.



Hört sich nach unglaublicher Bergab-Langeweile bei dir an. Asphalt? Forstautobahn? Plus-Bike-Fahrer?
Also meine Tiefenmeter sind jedenfalls verdammt anstrengend.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. August 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Hört sich nach unglaublicher Bergab-Langeweile bei dir an. Asphalt? Forstautobahn? Plus-Bike-Fahrer?
> Also meine Tiefenmeter sind jedenfalls verdammt anstrengend.


Kommunikationsversuch misslungen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (19. August 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Hört sich nach unglaublicher Bergab-Langeweile bei dir an. Asphalt? Forstautobahn? Plus-Bike-Fahrer?
> Also meine Tiefenmeter sind jedenfalls verdammt anstrengend.



Was dich anstrengt kostet Oldie-Paul doch nicht einmal ein müdes Lächeln...


----------



## iMattmax (21. August 2016)

Wenn Eure ganzen Mutmaßungen stimmen, dann habe die heute bei Olympia (und wahrscheinlich auch gestern) eine Falschmeldung gesendet. Es wurde berichtet, dass die MTB'er ihr Rennen nach drei Runden mit über 1000 Hm abgeschlossen haben.
Nachdem was hier von einigen zum Besten gegeben wurde, hätten die auf ihren Runden Null (0) Hm abgeschlossen, weil Start und Ziel auf der gleichen Höhe über NN lag, bzw. liegt. 

getapatalked


----------



## scratch_a (21. August 2016)

Kennt heutzutage keiner mehr Ironie? Die Beiträge hier strotzen davon!


----------



## iMattmax (21. August 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Kennt heutzutage keiner mehr Ironie? Die Beiträge hier strotzen davon!


Hmmmm..... lass mich mal überlegen... eher Nein!

Achtung dieser Beitrag könnte Ironie enthalten!

getapatalked


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (22. August 2016)

Hm, die Messung von Hoehenmetern ist in der Tat problematisch....
http://users.math.yale.edu/~bbm3/web_pdfs/howLongIsTheCoastOfBritain.pdf


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. August 2016)

aka schrieb:


> Hm, die Messung von Hoehenmetern ist in der Tat problematisch....
> http://users.math.yale.edu/~bbm3/web_pdfs/howLongIsTheCoastOfBritain.pdf


Man fahre eine trail am albtrauf (höhenweg xy), dann hat man vielleicht 2,5 größenordnungen von selbstähnlichen gemeinheiten auf gleicher höhe. Gut mit dem 29er sind es nur 2,4. Aber auch dann ist man echt fix und fertig. Das ganze bringt mich auf eine experimentelle idee. Den gps-empfänger an einen festen platz legen, ein wenig unter bäumen und dann liegen lassen, bis die batterie schlapp macht. Wieviel höhenmeter zeigt er an?

edit: Der Test über 12 stunden alle 30 sekunden eine messung ergab:
2km zurück gelegt, dabei 20 m auf wie abwärts gefahren. Letzteres hängt noch vom auswerteprogramm ab, warum auch immer.


----------



## R.C. (29. August 2016)

aka schrieb:


> Hm, die Messung von Hoehenmetern ist in der Tat problematisch....
> http://users.math.yale.edu/~bbm3/web_pdfs/howLongIsTheCoastOfBritain.pdf



Aeh, nein. Die Hoehenmeter sind eindeutig, das Problem waere die Laenge der gefahrenen Strecke.


----------



## Herr Latz (29. August 2016)

Das Problem ist ja dass die Höhenmeter bei dem Küstenbeispiel nicht konstant sind. Also in der zeitlichen Dimension. Da muss man erst mal ein Model entwickeln um abhängig vom Seegang den durchschnittlichen Gradienten zu ermitteln. 
Oder man erkennt dass man sein Bezugskoordinatensystem einfach mal um 90° drehen kann um das beschriebene Problem zu finden.


----------



## Gudyo (29. August 2016)

Da ja hier schon die üblichen Verdächtigen am Werke sind mal den Versuch die eigentliche Frage zu beantworten. Es gibt tatsächlich unterschiedliche Messformen für Höhenmeter, einerseits die effektive, die alle Steigungen summiert und die absolute, die  nur vom höchsten bislang erreichten Punkt weiter summiert. Beispiel 1: 3 x von 300 auf 400 m = 300 Hm. Beispiel 2: 2 X von 300 auf 400 und 1 x von 300 auf 450 m = 150 Hm. Es gibt tatsächlich Tachos, die absolute Steigung messen . Nu zurück zu den lustigen Beiträgen .....


----------



## scratch_a (29. August 2016)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Variante von Beispiel 2 bisher nicht gekannt hatte (fehlende Allgemeinbildung? ist die Steigung nicht ein Maß für die Steilheit?  ), würde ich mir ziemlich verarscht vorkommen, wenn mein Garmin so die Höhenmeter zählen würde. Hätte ich in unserer Gegend bei meinen Touren meist nur so max. 100-150hm anstatt die geleisteten 500-1000.
Wie auch immer, für mich ist die Angabe der Höhenmeter wie es mein Garmin oder Smartphone mit Oruxmaps macht (Bsp 1), verständlicher und sinnvoller. Die paar hm Unterschied wegen Ungenauigkeiten beim messen kann ich verschmerzen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. August 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> ... Wie auch immer, für mich ist die Angabe der Höhenmeter wie es mein Garmin oder Smartphone mit Oruxmaps macht (Bsp 1), verständlicher und sinnvoller. Die paar hm Unterschied wegen Ungenauigkeiten beim messen kann ich verschmerzen.


So wie ich es sehe, ist es ein auswerteproblem. Es gibt reale höhenunterschiede. Die gps-daten haben fehler, aufgrund der wechselnden empfangsqualität und zahl der ausgewerteten satelliten. Das gibt eine variation der höhendaten sogar auf einer ebene.
Das sollte ein auswerteprogramm vernünftig mitteln können. Ist die mittlelung zu stark, dann werden auch reale höhenunterschiede ausgeglichen. Ich vermute einmal, dass die meisten programme eher zuviel als zu wenig höhenmeter angeben. Die gleichen gps-daten geben bei canway und bei google earth bis zu einem faktor zwei verschiedene gefahrene höhen/tiefenmeter. Manchmal sind sie fast gleich. Was nun - wem soll man eher glauben?
Das sind alles vermutungen und schlüsse. Weiß da jemand besser bescheid?


----------



## scratch_a (29. August 2016)

Wie gesagt, ich brauch nicht die absolut korrekten Zahlen, ich bin damit zufrieden und kann mit Abweichung von unter 10% gut leben.
Wenn ich z.B. die Wege bei mir in der Gegend x-mal gefahren bin und immer wieder ungefähr die gleichen hm bewältigt werden, dann sieht man ja anhand der Ergebnisse, ob das in Ordnung ist. Egal ob am Garmin oder Oruxmaps direkt oder über Software (Mytourbook, GPSies, google-earth oder Strava {auch dort kann man die Höhenmeter korrigieren lassen}) abgelesen, (für mich) krasse Abweichungen sind eher selten.


----------



## Herr Latz (30. August 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> So wie ich es sehe, ist es ein auswerteproblem. Es gibt reale höhenunterschiede. Die gps-daten haben Fehler, aufgrund der wechselnden Empfangsqualität und zahl der ausgewerteten satelliten. Das gibt eine variation der höhendaten sogar auf einer ebene.
> Das sollte ein auswerteprogramm vernünftig mitteln können. Ist die mittlelung zu stark, dann werden auch reale höhenunterschiede ausgeglichen. Ich vermute einmal, dass die meisten programme eher zuviel als zu wenig höhenmeter angeben. Die gleichen gps-daten geben bei canway und bei google earth bis zu einem faktor zwei verschiedene gefahrene höhen/tiefenmeter. Manchmal sind sie fast gleich. Was nun - wem soll man eher glauben?
> Das sind alles vermutungen und schlüsse. Weiß da jemand besser bescheid?


Naja, wie stark man die Kurve glättet ist halt die große Frage. Das muss jedes Gerät bzw jeder Softwareanbieter sich selber überlegen. Und wie stark die Glättung sein sollte ist ja auch nicht immer gleich. Wenn jetzt zum Beispiel Garmin weis dass die Daten von einem ihrer Geräte mit barometrischem Höhenmesser kommen ist der mittlere Fehler natürlich ein ganz anderer als bei einem alten Handy bei dem die GPS-Antenne einen Wackler hat. Damit muss aber wiederum ein Programm wie Orux Maps vernünftig umgehen können. Garmin wird also vermutlich weniger glätten müssen als Orux Maps. Wenn die Hersteller schlau sind machen vielleicht auch adaptive Verfahren, also sie schauen erst mal wie groß der mittlere Fehler ist und entscheiden danach wie stark sie glätten. Oder sie werten aus von welchem Gerät die Daten kommen und entscheiden danach. Aber wie man es auch dreht und wendet, es wundert mich überhaupt nicht dass die Angaben so unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (30. August 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> So wie ich es sehe, ist es ein auswerteproblem.



Nein, ein prinzipielles. GPS ist praktisch (in alle Richtungen) auf etwa 15m genau (ohne DGPS, mit den 'ueblichen' Geraeten bei 'normalen' Empfang - Wald ist da schon kritisch).



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Die gps-daten haben fehler, aufgrund der wechselnden empfangsqualität und zahl der ausgewerteten satelliten.



Und der Stellung der Satelliten zueinander (je 'enger' beieinander, desto ungenauer).


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. August 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nein, ein prinzipielles. GPS ist praktisch (in alle Richtungen) auf etwa 15m genau (ohne DGPS, mit den 'ueblichen' Geraeten bei 'normalen' Empfang - Wald ist da schon kritisch). ...


Ja, da bin ich schon mal mit 800km/h durchgebrettert.


----------



## sigggi (30. August 2016)

ekib-e schrieb:


> Spannend ist ja auch folgende diskussion. du hast einen pumptrack in der ebene mit 1000 Buckeln a 1m höhe .....


Die meisten Geräte, oder Programme, werden da Null Höhenmeter ausrechnen.
Üblicherweise werden meist nur Höhemeter addiert wenn eine Steigung 5m am Stück hatte.

Macht auch Sinn, zumindest für Radstrecken. Irgendwo muss ein Glättung ansetzen sonst würde sich in Zukunft, wenn die Geräte noch genauer werden, z.B. das Wippen der Federgabel auch in die Erfassung der Höhenmeter addieren.


----------



## torstiohneh (31. August 2016)

Mehr zum Thema findet ihr auch hier:
http://blog.gpsies.com/article/206/hoehenmeter-gpsies-sucht-die-wahrheit
und hier:
https://torstenfrank.wordpress.com/tag/hohenmeter/


----------



## Radler-01 (1. September 2016)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> Mehr zum Thema findet ihr auch hier:
> http://blog.gpsies.com/article/206/hoehenmeter-gpsies-sucht-die-wahrheit
> und hier:
> https://torstenfrank.wordpress.com/tag/hohenmeter/




der zweite Link geht zu einer "privaten Seite" - ist das eigentlich Werbung ?


----------



## Grossvater (1. September 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> der zweite Link geht zu einer "privaten Seite" - ist das eigentlich Werbung ?


oder besser _*"D*_einer privaten Seite" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (1. September 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> der zweite Link geht zu einer "privaten Seite" - ist das eigentlich Werbung ?


Oh. Also es ist nicht meine Seite, falls Du das meinst. Die Namensgleichheit ist rein zufällig.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. September 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> der zweite Link geht zu einer "privaten Seite" - ist das eigentlich Werbung ?


Und ich habe wieder nicht mitbekommen, wofür geworben wird. 
Und jetzt weiß ich nicht, was ich kaufen soll!


----------



## Radler-01 (1. September 2016)

Verbindest Du Werbung nur mit "Kaufaufforderung" ? Dann ist der Link doch keine... 

(hast ja Recht  - https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werbung)


so ein Mist, jetzt muß man sogar witzig gemeinte Bemerkungen überprüfen


----------



## MMMTB (24. Februar 2020)

Also der Thread hat mir ein dickes Grinsen beschert! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Topa86 (25. Februar 2020)

MarvinM schrieb:


> Also der Thread hat mir ein dickes Grinsen beschert! Vielen Dank dafür!


Man muss ja schon sehr viel Langeweile haben, wenn man ein Thema raussucht und dies noch kommentiert, was 3,5 Jahre alt ist. Das traurige ist ja, der Thread muss irgendwo gaaaanz hinten gewesen sein, was bestätigt, dass du sehr viel Langeweile haben musst


----------



## MMMTB (25. Februar 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Man muss ja schon sehr viel Langeweile haben, wenn man ein Thema raussucht und dies noch kommentiert, was 3,5 Jahre alt ist. Das traurige ist ja, der Thread muss irgendwo gaaaanz hinten gewesen sein, was bestätigt, dass du sehr viel Langeweile haben musst




Aber ansonsten hast du keine schwerwiegenden Probleme? 

Da du aber scheinbar dumm zu sein scheinst, wirst du wohl von dieser Bekannten Suchmaschine Google noch nicht viel gehört haben. Dort reicht es wenn man nach Höhenmetern googelt.

Hoffe du fühlst dich jetzt trotzdem richtig gut und dein Post soll dich erfüllt haben- Happy Trails!  

PS: Immerhin war dein Langeweile Level wohl so groß dass du deine wertvolle und geistreiche Zeit für einen derart sinnvollen Post genutzt hast. Danke


----------



## feedyourhead (25. Februar 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Man muss ja schon sehr viel Langeweile haben, wenn man ein Thema raussucht und dies noch kommentiert, was 3,5 Jahre alt ist. Das traurige ist ja, der Thread muss irgendwo gaaaanz hinten gewesen sein, was bestätigt, dass du sehr viel Langeweile haben musst


Manche nutzen halt doch die Suche 

Skurriler find ich aber dennoch solche pseudobemitleidenden Posts, welche über die Beweggründe eines anderen Posts mutmaßen 
Danke, fand ich sehr lustig!


----------



## Korner (25. Februar 2020)




----------



## fuelex (25. Februar 2020)

Das Problem ist auch komplexer als man zunächst denkt und identisch mit der Fragestellung, was die Länge einer Küstenlinie ist. Man wird in fast allen Fällen eine Filterweite finden, die eine größere Länge (Höhe) liefert. Beschreiben kann man dieses Problem mit der fraktalen Dimension.


----------



## nightwolf (26. Februar 2020)

Identisch mit dem Kuestenlinienproblem ist es meiner Meinung nach *nicht*.

Beim Kuestenlinienproblem bekommst Du ein umso laengeres Ergebnis, je genauer Du misst.
Bei den Hoehenmetern bekommst Du nur dann ein umso hoeheres Ergebnis, je mehr Rauschen drin ist und mitgemessen wird.

Die Summe der Hoehenmeter kann man _(zumindest theoretisch)_ exakt und fehlerfrei ermitteln. Man muss immer von jedem Tiefpunkt zum naechsten Hochpunkt messen und nach dem naechsten Gefaelle eine neue Messung vornehmen und das dann alles addieren.
Mehr als das kann es _(zumindest in korrekter Messung)_ nicht werden, und weniger wird es, wenn infolge zu weniger Messpunkte einzelne Hoch- bzw. Tiefpunkte verpasst werden.
Das sieht dann zwar schon ein wenig aus wie das Kuestenlinienproblem, aber dasselbe ist es dennoch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (26. Februar 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Beim Kuestenlinienproblem bekommst Du ein umso laengeres Ergebnis, je genauer Du misst.
> Bei den Hoehenmetern bekommst Du nur dann ein umso hoeheres Ergebnis, je mehr Rauschen drin ist und mitgemessen wird.


Bei solchen Vergleichen muss man natürlich von gleichen Bedingungen ausgehen, sprich beide Male exakte Messwerte ohne Rauschen.


nightwolf schrieb:


> Die Summe der Hoehenmeter kann man _(zumindest theoretisch)_ exakt und fehlerfrei ermitteln. Man muss immer von jedem Tiefpunkt zum naechsten Hochpunkt messen und nach dem naechsten Gefaelle eine neue Messung vornehmen und das dann alles addieren.


Ist halt immer die Frage wie genau man misst. Misst man die 50cm hohe Bodenwelle? Die Wurzel mit 5cm Höhenunterschied? Die 0,5cm vom Kieselstein? Die Unebenheiten in der Oberfläche des Kieselsteins? Die Unebenheiten im Asphalt?
Je genauer ich werde, desto mehr Höhenmeter kommen zusammen.
Wieso sollte es sich anders als bei der Küstenlinie verhalten?
Sind doch ähnliche Strukturen?


nightwolf schrieb:


> Mehr als das kann es _(zumindest in korrekter Messung)_ nicht werden, und weniger wird es, wenn infolge zu weniger Messpunkte einzelne Hoch- bzw. Tiefpunkte verpasst werden.


Genau das ist ja doch das "Problem", da es nicht möglich ist unendlich genau zu messen werden immer Hoch und Tiefpunkte verpasst. So wie bei der Küste Richtungsänderungen verpasst werden.  Stell Dir einfach die Küstenlinie um 90 Grad gedreht vor und Du fährst da mit dem Bike und versuchst die Höhenmeter zu ermitteln.


----------



## nightwolf (26. Februar 2020)

Es gibt doch ueberhaupt nicht so viele Hoch- und Tiefpunkte. Das ist der Unterschied zur Kuestenlinie.
Die _vermeintlichen _zusaetzlichen Hoch- und Tiefpunkte, die durch _vermeintlich _genauere Messung ins Spiel kommen, sind in Wirklichkeit Messwertabweichungen. 
Real (schwarz) ist es einfach 'streng monoton steigend', Messwertrauschen (orange) ergibt ein _vermeintlich _hoeheres Ergebnis

Die Wurzeln und Asphaltblasen zaehlt natuerlich niemand ?


----------



## feedyourhead (26. Februar 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Die Wurzeln und Asphaltblasen zaehlt natuerlich niemand


Natürlich ist es nur ein theoretisches Problem.
Genauso hab ich aber auch bei der Küstenlinie kein Problem wenn ich kleine Strukturen ignoriere.


----------



## nightwolf (26. Februar 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> (...) Genauso hab ich aber auch bei der Küstenlinie kein Problem wenn ich kleine Strukturen ignoriere.


Der Unterschied ist aber, dass die kleinen Strukturen der Kuestenlinie *real* sind, die Streuungen der Messwerte entlang des Anstiegs hingegen sind Artefakte. 
Sie entstehen durch Luftdruckschwankungen (barometrische Hoehenmessung) bzw. durch Messsignalabweichungen / -aussetzer (bei GPS-Messung).


----------



## feedyourhead (26. Februar 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist aber, dass die kleinen Strukturen der Kuestenlinie *real* sind, die Streuungen der Messwerte entlang des Anstiegs hingegen sind Artefakte.


Wie gesagt, auch auf dem Trail sind die kleinen Strukturen real.

Und davon auszugehen, dass alle Messwerte beim Küstenproblem genau sind, bei der Höhenmessung aber nicht, verbietet eigentlich einen Vergleich.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Februar 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Identisch mit dem Kuestenlinienproblem ist es meiner Meinung nach *nicht*.
> 
> Beim Kuestenlinienproblem bekommst Du ein umso laengeres Ergebnis, je genauer Du misst.
> Bei den Hoehenmetern bekommst Du nur dann ein umso hoeheres Ergebnis, je mehr Rauschen drin ist und mitgemessen wird.
> ...


Generell geht es schon.:_ "In three-dimensional space, the coastline paradox is readily extended to the concept of fractal surfaces whereby the area of a surface varies, depending on the measurement resolution."  _(Wiki)
Es ist insofern nicht das gleiche, als tatsächlich nur die *konsekutiven hoch und tiefpunkte* interessieren. Es handelt sich also immer um dreiecke, die schrittweise ihre größe  verkleinern.
Bei der küstenlinie geht es dagegen um die *länge der kurven*. Das ist aber kein prinzipielles problem. Ein großkreis, dessen es zur definition von höhe auf der erde bedarf, lässt sich durch viele methoden verlängern. Kreisbögen und dreiecke gehören dazu. Mit ihnen kann man jede kurve annähern (-> Koch kurve). Der meßfehler hat damit vom prinzip her nichts zu tun. Er gibt aber eine untere schranke der fraktalen größe vor, die noch benutzt werden kann.
Der statistische messfehler ließe sich durch messwiederholungen weiter herunter setzten.

Das problem beiinhaltet aber doch eine andere frage. Welche höhenmeter strengen mich an, welche nicht? Weswegen ist man denn so stolz auf sie? Sie stehen als symbol für die leistung, die man vollbracht hat. Fährt man einen sehr welligen kurs (pumptrack), dann ist der energieaufwand deutlich geringer als den summierten höhenunterschied auf einem anstieg durchzufahren. Man erhält ja eine menge energie zurück, indem man hinabrollt und die gewonnene kinetische energie in den nächsten anstieg investiert. 
Geht man zu kleineren dimensionen, also zur nächstkleineren fraktalen größe, dann ruckelt nur noch das bike und man käme nie auf die idee, das dem fraktalen höhenunterschied zuzuschreiben. Man sagt einfach, der rollwiderstand habe sich erhöht. Und genauso wird dieser ja durch minimales heben und senken des rades erklärt, sowie der geringere rollwiderstandt bei weniger luftdruck.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2020)

Typisches Penisvergleicherproblem. Nur wer Höhenmeter zählt kann vergleichen.
Sind hm eigentlich nicht egal? Sie sind doch nur dazu da vernichtet zu werden um möglichst schnell an den nächsten Trai, zu gelangen?
Erlebnis statt Ergebnis Leute ?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Typisches Penisvergleicherproblem. Nur wer Höhenmeter zählt kann vergleichen.
> Sind hm eigentlich nicht egal? Sie sind doch nur dazu da vernichtet zu werden um möglichst schnell an den nächsten Trai, zu gelangen?
> Erlebnis statt Ergebnis Leute ?


Klar, deswegen habe ich ja ein e-bike. __


----------



## scratch_a (26. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Typisches Penisvergleicherproblem. Nur wer Höhenmeter zählt kann vergleichen.
> Sind hm eigentlich nicht egal? Sie sind doch nur dazu da vernichtet zu werden um möglichst schnell an den nächsten Trai, zu gelangen?
> Erlebnis statt Ergebnis Leute ?



Also mir sind hm nicht egal.
Ich will gerne wissen, was ich selber leisten und was ich z.B. meiner Frau zumuten kann. Das hat auch nix mit protzen oder sonst etwas zu tun, sondern ist einfach sinnvoll, um vorausschauend planen zu können, damit alle Mitfahrer noch einigermaßen Spaß haben. Spätestens in den Alpen wird es dann auch zum richtigen Sicherheitsrisiko wenn man seine eigene Leistung nicht weiß und man irgendwo auf 2000m "verhungert". Das gehört auch zu den Trailregeln dazu, dass man seine Tour den Fähigkeiten entsprechend anpasst. Eine sorgfältig geplante Tour macht dann auch viel mehr Spaß und ist ein schöneres Erlebnis als komplette Überforderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (26. Februar 2020)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Klar, deswegen habe ich ja ein e-bike. __



Hamse dir deinen Spielplatz weggenommen ? Armer Bub  ? 
Im E-MTB Forum warten die schon sehnsüchtig auf dich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Also mir sind hm nicht egal.
> Ich will gerne wissen, was ich selber leisten und was ich z.B. meiner Frau zumuten kann. Das hat auch nix mit protzen oder sonst etwas zu tun, sondern ist einfach sinnvoll, um vorausschauend planen zu können, damit alle Mitfahrer noch einigermaßen Spaß haben. Spätestens in den Alpen wird es dann auch zum richtigen Sicherheitsrisiko wenn man seine eigene Leistung nicht weiß und man irgendwo auf 2000m "verhungert". Das gehört auch zu den Trailregeln dazu, dass man seine Tour den Fähigkeiten entsprechend anpasst. Eine sorgfältig geplante Tour macht dann auch viel mehr Spaß und ist ein schöneres Erlebnis als komplette Überforderung



Klar, alles jod ... wollt nur ein wenig stänkern 
Ich schau sie mir auch vorher mal an ob ich das überhaupt schaffe, danach auch nochmal damit ich weiss das ichs geschafft habe  und ob die Vorraussage einigermassen korrekt war. Aber letztlich verschwindet es dann in den untiefen der Datenwelten


----------



## topmech (27. Februar 2020)

Witzig fände ich auch die Vorstellung, wenn man an die Gabel ein Wegmesssystem anbringt und einen Hosentaschenrechner (z.b. die Himbeere 3,14) dazu bringt zusammen mit einem barometrischen Höhenmesser die Höhenmeter zusammenzählen lässt. 
Aber lassen wir das


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2020)

Wer viel misst, misst Mist


----------

